# wie kann man Mündungsfeuer erstellen



## Triple-xXx (2. Mai 2004)

Hallo Leute,

ich hab einen Film indem ich gerne Mündungsfeuer von Waffen einbauen würde!
Leider kenn ich mich nicht mit After Effekts aus! Kann man das auch irgendwie in Photoshop machen? Oder ist das in AE gar nicht so schwer?

danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## The-God (2. Mai 2004)

Google mal nach DigiEffects die haben so Plugin Packete und in einem da bin ich mir ganz sicher gibt es ein Plugin für Mündungsfeuer.

Gruß


----------



## DaHoschi (3. Mai 2004)

nur ein Wort ``AlamDV``



bitte


----------



## gernegut (3. Mai 2004)

Hallo,

realistisch mit Alpha:

http://www.artbeats.com/prod/product.php?pg=1&id=165 und Folgende.

Ciao

PS: Kostet aber.


----------



## Triple-xXx (4. Mai 2004)

Gut AlarmDV hab ich schon ein paar mal gehört!
Nur mein Projekt ist in Premiere6.5 bearbeitet und praktisch komplett fertig.

Gut hab nun einige Mündungsfeuer Videos gefunden!
---

Die tu ich dann am besten im Alphakanal einfügen?!. Nur wie kann ich dann die Explosion genau dahin *schieben*  wo mein Kumpel im Film(,das  Mündungsfeuer soll direkt aus der Waffe kommen und nicht einfach irgendwo) die Waffe abfeuert? Hat da jemand eine Idee


----------



## derfabse (7. Mai 2004)

Bei Particle Illusion gibts n fertiges Mündungsfeuer-Plugin wenn ich mich recht erinner- zumindest normales Feuer,... Das kannst du dann wenn du ein bischen am velocity-schieber schraubst bestimmt wie n Mündungsfeuer aussehen lassen...


----------



## WaSp (25. Juli 2004)

Bei mir läuft AlamDv2 erschreckend langsam und nimmt  fast 90 % der cpu leistung in Anspruch.
Ich hab nen Amd mit :
2Ghz
768 Ddr Ram
und ne Geforce Fx 5200 mit 128 mb
Liegt das an irgendwelchen Einstellungen ?
Oder is meine Hardware zu schlecht ?


----------



## xelix (7. November 2004)

ich habs einfacher gemacht: (allerdings mit premiere)

1.
ich habe zuerst ein video gedreht, in dem ich mit einer spielzeugwaffe schieße.

2.
dann habe ich ein video gedreht, in dem ich mit einer sprühflasche und feuerzeug eine flamme vor einem blauen hintergrund mache.

3.

die flamme mit dem chromakey herausschneiden, und dann noch vergößern/verkleinern und vor die pistole setzten - fertig.


----------

